# My First Skin



## benchma®k (Jan 4, 2008)

Recieved my cyclo evo in the post today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Well pleased with it.. Anyway was lookin round the forum and decided to try my hand at a new skin for it. I found the menu icons on this site somewhere, really liked them so i'd use them... (thanks  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) Its my first go though so be nice  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  haha.. seriously though.. constructive critisism welcome!!


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 6, 2008)

awesome dude. ill use it when i get bored with my current one. where do you get the icons? the normal ones are gay.


----------



## Salamantis (Jan 6, 2008)

Really nice, but you should make some black bars ( or white, or a different color), lower their opacity and place them on top and on the bottom of the bottom background to make the text with the version number and the time more readable (status bars).


----------



## benchma®k (Jan 7, 2008)

QUOTE(BortzANATOR @ Jan 6 2008 said:


> awesome dude. ill use it when i get bored with my current one. where do you get the icons? the normal ones are gay.
> 
> 
> Thankyou matey
> ...



Cheers for the feedback dude.. i did think about adding bars to the top and bottom, but to be honest i tried to hide the status bar text as much as i could on this one. I'll give it a try in the skin im doing at the moment, it might look better than i think 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit: by the way.. can we attach files in this forum? If people want to use my skins i need to post a .rar with xml included


----------



## benchma®k (Jan 7, 2008)

Thought i'd add my second skin.. its not very creative, i just *HAD* to do it because its a passion of mine. I took salamence's idea on board and added status bars this time... Hope you like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Keep your eye open for more skins coming soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (i still need to know how to attach files should people want to use these 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Psyfira (Jan 7, 2008)

Don't worry you're not going crazy, this forum doesn't use attachments 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You can either submit your skin into GBATemp's download centre (see "downloads" on the top banner) or upload your files elsewhere to a site like megaupload. Whichever you choose you then post a link to the file in this thread.


----------

